
Digital Wellbeing Experiments: ideas and tools to find better balance with tech - yarapavan
https://experiments.withgoogle.com/collection/digitalwellbeing
======
yarapavan
I like

\- Paperphone: A printable Paper Phone which helps you take a break away from
your digital world (reminds me of Hipster PDA).

\- Postbox: Minimise distractions with scheduled notifications (I now use
daywise for Android for scheduling notifications)

\- Desert Island: challenges users to find focus by going a day with only
their essential apps.

All the experiment code is hosted at
[https://github.com/googlecreativelab/digital-wellbeing-
exper...](https://github.com/googlecreativelab/digital-wellbeing-experiments-
toolkit)

